# Windows 10 Host -- Windows 10 Guest Hyper-V -- GPU not detected



## Naki (Feb 23, 2017)

I am using the Microsoft Hyper-V virtual machine software on 1 of my Windows 10 PCs and have all kinds of VMs (Guest OSes) under it.
By default, Hyper-V gives very basic GPU capability to the VMs, without even 2D acceleration, but for Windows Vista or higher Guest OSes, an option to have some 2D/3D GPU/DirectX acceleration exists by adding a RemoteFX adapter to the Guest OS.

When I do this, then run GPU-Z on the VM/Guest OS, NO proper (or any) info shows, see screenshot:






Larger shot is here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8kxya995jrn8io7/img-2017-02-23-10-18-28.png?dl=0

DxDiag info of GPU is here: https://s.mail.ru/36AR/US54QiCM5

Expected: Show Microsoft logo as videocard maker logo, list OS used (Windows 10 in this case, but could be Vista, Windows 7, 8/8.1/etc), and amount of memory of the GPU (such as 128 MB, 256 MB/etc).

Please add!


----------



## Naki (Mar 3, 2017)

Bump. Any comments, please?


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2017)

As far as I know, any virtual machine is going to use software acceleration to render in the guest, in this case is the same generic driver Windows uses when no compatible one is found. Also, GPU-Z needs the support to display any information about the "adapter".
The only way to use a GPU fully with all characteristics and performance, even installing the AMD or Nvidia driver on a guest is with PCI-Passthrough and IOMMU under a Linux host. I tested it, and works perfectly.


----------



## Naki (Mar 3, 2017)

No, the RemoteFX adapter provides good enough 2D/3D acceleration just fine. Not software in any way, it is full hardware 2D/3D acceleration.
I am not using a generic driver in the Host OS, nor in the Guest OS in any way. 
Host OS has latest AMD Radeon drivers, Guest OS - the matching RemoteFX drivers.

I am not 3D rendering or playing heavy games in the VM, of course. 
I do not use or need Linux here. Windows 10 Host, Windows Guests.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't think GPU-Z knows how to read the RemoteFX vGPU info, try testing a 3DMark run or a simple game.
You are not bypassing the GPU to the guest, you are transfering the calls through the RemoteFX driver, so don't hope for GPU-Z to understand it.


----------



## Naki (Mar 3, 2017)

GPU-Z can show a VMware logo for VMware VMs (I have that on my other PCs) just fine, so I see no reason for it not to be able to do this for Microsoft Hyper-V VMs too.
I believe DirectX 9 games will work fine. I will test tomorrow and let you guys know. 
(past midnight here now)


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2017)

That's either because GPU-Z has a hardcoded detection for VMWare (a more common virtual machine than Hyper-V), or the method used to inform to the guest OS about the hardware is more standard on VMWare than on RemoteFX.
You should try to contact Wizzard, the developer of GPU-Z. My opinion is that GPU-Z needs some hardcoded info to properly detect any hardware, real or not.


----------



## Naki (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes. W1izzard reads this forum, so I asked here.  He will see this, sooner or later.


----------



## Naki (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello? Any feedback, please?


----------

